

Twitter Founders Say They're In for the Long Haul - dkasper
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/27/the-twitter-guys-were-in-it-the-long-haul/

======
grandalf
Isn't this what founders say just before an acquisition?

~~~
staunch
_"If an acquirer thinks you're going to stick around no matter what, they'll
be more likely to buy you, because if they don't and you stick around, you'll
probably grow, your price will go up, and they'll be left wishing they'd
bought you earlier..."_ \-- The Hardest Lessons for Startups To Learn #5

------
RiderOfGiraffes
This is commentary - original item linked to from
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=628724>

------
zandorg
I just hope they don't run out of cash 'in the Long Haul'. Must be some secret
revenue source they're not mentioning.

~~~
wensing
Depends how long is long. Fred Wilson stated that their latest VC is about
having a war-chest for the purpose of convincing people that they're going to
be around long enough to make it worth your while to build twitter-based
services. <http://www.youtube.com/user/insiteny>

